

Ubuntu primes music service - RK
http://mybroadband.co.za/news/Software/11114.html

======
statik
Yes, we're partnering with 7Digital.

We'll be looking to see if there are any simple changes we can make to the
codec installation experience when mp3's are played the first time, but no
major changes from how it works in Ubuntu 9.10.

Initially this will only work in Rythymbox, but we're making a GTK widget that
should make it easy for other players to embed the music store as well. You
can see up to the minute code here: <https://edge.launchpad.net/libubuntuone>
and follow along with progress here:
[https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-
ubu...](https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-ubuntu-one-
musicstore) .

At the moment we've got music purchasing basically working and are cranking
along on getting downloading finished, and building packages. Hopefully there
will be something people can start playing with in the Alpha3 release of
Ubuntu 10.04.

~~~
dchest
Will it be available worldwide or only in a few countries (I see 15 on
7digital.com)?

------
yungchin
This would be nice. As Canonical is more or less London-based, I'd rather
expect them to partner with 7Digital than with Amazon or Apple, as was
suggested.

There's a problem though: if they stick to shipping Ubuntu without MP3 codecs
(and I can't see how they would legally get around that), how are they going
to offer a reasonable out-of-the-box experience for this music service?

~~~
gmartres
That hasn't been a problem since a few releases, the audio player just asks
the user if he wants to install the codec(this is the case with Amarok on
Kubuntu, the behaviour should be similar with whatever player is used on
Ubuntu).

~~~
Skriticos
Rhytmbox / Totem are the default media players on Ubuntu, and yes, an
installation dialogue pops up when a codec has to be installed.

------
BearOfNH
I like this idea. Are there similar follow-on plans for video? It looks like
7Digital is currently only music.

